# Pollack Jiggng in New England



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

ust got back from the trip.
It took for a while to located school of pollack, but it was solid jigging once we found them.






We fished 300' - 400' and many used heavy 14 - 16 oz jig. I used 8 oz and 10 oz JIGNPOP Flat Hammered Diamond jigs all day as the current was not strong and we anchored.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I love this kind of fishing. No Bait At All. 
It didn't matter what jig you use. All jigs worked today.


----------



## Slow Boat (Jun 12, 2011)

I guess those last pictures explain why the fish on the boat weren't on ice.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------

